# Nikon d7100 AF-mode button doesn't work



## kevmk81 (Jan 2, 2014)

So, the AF-mode button doesn't work anymore on my d7100.  Yes, It's not on "L" on the selector lever on the back of the camera.  Yes the lens is on Autofocus as well as the AF selector on the front of the camera near the lens mount.

I have tried reseating the lens, reseating the battery, using multiple different memory cards, which all comes down to the button still not working.  I just bought the camera in October, has a bit over a couple thousand shutter releases.

So I call the local camera shop.  Four to eight weeks to have the thing fixed.  For the amount of money that I put down on this camera, that is entirely unacceptable.  Especially for something that is probably just a button replacement.

Any suggestions?  Is that really the only option?  Are there any Nikon brick and mortar stores in the US?  I'd rather drive states away to have someone repair it, then ship the dang thing.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jan 2, 2014)

kevmk81 said:


> So, the AF-mode button doesn't work anymore on my d7100.  Yes, It's not on "L" on the selector lever on the back of the camera.  Yes the lens is on Autofocus as well as the AF selector on the front of the camera near the lens mount.
> 
> I have tried reseating the lens, reseating the battery, using multiple different memory cards, which all comes down to the button still not working.  I just bought the camera in October, has a bit over a couple thousand shutter releases.
> 
> ...



Have you tried a different lens?

Anyhow, you can look on Nikon's site for a local repair place but chances are it's going to need to be shipped back to Nikon. I had to ship my Nikon 17-55mm 2.8 and it was about 4 weeks turn around.


----------



## SnappingShark (Jan 2, 2014)

One last thing to note and check - is there a switch on the lens itself for M/A ? just to double check it isn't set to M - as there are a few places it can actually be set.

And yes, is it one lens or all?


----------



## kevmk81 (Jan 2, 2014)

BrightByNature said:


> One last thing to note and check - is there a switch on the lens itself for M/A ? just to double check it isn't set to M - as there are a few places it can actually be set.
> 
> And yes, is it one lens or all?



Yep, the lens(es) and the camera are all set to autofocus.  It happens with all of the lenses I own.


----------



## Mach0 (Jan 2, 2014)

I would send it back to Nikon. Is it under warranty?


----------



## kevmk81 (Jan 2, 2014)

Mach0 said:


> I would send it back to Nikon. Is it under warranty?



Yeah it's under warranty.  I haven't sent registration papers to Nikon though.  The paperwork is in the box still.  Would they refund my money from when I bought it?  Or are you saying send it back to Nikon to fix it?

I like the idea of sending it back for a refund.  I could just go out and purchase a different one.  :-/


----------



## Mach0 (Jan 2, 2014)

kevmk81 said:


> Yeah it's under warranty.  I haven't sent registration papers to Nikon though.  The paperwork is in the box still.  Would they refund my money from when I bought it?  Or are you saying send it back to Nikon to fix it?  I like the idea of sending it back for a refund.  I could just go out and purchase a different one.  :-/



Either or. Get on it.


----------



## apaflo (Jan 2, 2014)

Try a couple things before sending it in for repair.  One is the two-button reset.  See page 131 in the manual.  The other is remove the lens and carefully clean the electrical contacts of the camera's lens mount.  Use isopropyl alcohol on a soft tissue.


----------



## kevmk81 (Jan 2, 2014)

apaflo said:


> Try a couple things before sending it in for repair.  One is the two-button reset.  See page 131 in the manual.  The other is remove the lens and carefully clean the electrical contacts of the camera's lens mount.  Use isopropyl alcohol on a soft tissue.



Thanks... I'll give the alcohol a shot.

Is using the two button reset the same as going through the menu system on the camera and restoring to defaults?  I have restored the camera's shooting defaults, and the custom settings defaults as well already.  Is that what the two button reset does?


----------



## TheLost (Jan 2, 2014)

kevmk81 said:


> Thanks... I'll give the alcohol a shot.



I did that and now i don't remember the 90's...  

I think the two-button-reset does a total factory reset while the 'reset to defaults' in the menu only does a few settings.

Your probably going to have to send it in 

*Edit*: stupid question... but your not in AF-ON mode by any chance?


----------



## kevmk81 (Jan 2, 2014)

TheLost said:


> kevmk81 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks... I'll give the alcohol a shot.
> ...



I don't think it's in "AF-ON" mode.  I'll check when I get home.  Ugh... this sucks.  So much for my weekly project for taking pictures of my newborn.  I've been taking a picture every week of my little boy since he was born in May.  Same chair, same lighting, always in diapers, same camera settings.  So much for that.  :*-(  I could use a different camera, but that would throw off the whole look of the project. :thumbdown:


----------



## MK3Brent (Jan 2, 2014)

kevmk81 said:


> TheLost said:
> 
> 
> > kevmk81 said:
> ...


You could always just focus your camera.


----------



## kevmk81 (Jan 2, 2014)

MK3Brent said:


> kevmk81 said:
> 
> 
> > TheLost said:
> ...



I'm not the best at manual focusing, especially when it's a moving 7 month old!  Otherwise I would.  Plus, this is something that I've spent over $1200 bucks for (when I bought the body only back in October), not much more than 90 days ago, this is entirely unacceptable.  In my opinion the store I bought it at should provide an even exchange.  All they would do is return it to Nikon, who would fix it, and resell it as a refurbished model.


----------



## kevmk81 (Jan 2, 2014)

To make things clear, I had a d3200 before I bought the d7100 in October.  Sold the d3200 after I bought the new camera.

I would understand if I've had the camera for a year.  My d3200 never had defect issues.  Yikes!


----------



## KmH (Jan 2, 2014)

It's a mass produced piece of consumer electronics.
Some % of all mass produced consumer electronics made will develop a problem of one sort or another within the warranty period.
It doesn't matter what company is involved, it happens to all of them.

For critical uses photographer usually make sure they have back up gear.

Nikon has 2 repair facilities in the USA. One of the west coast, and 1 one the east coast.

http://www.nikonusa.com/en/Service-And-Support/Nikon-Authorized-Repair-List.page
When you enter - D7100 - you will get this message:


> Only Nikon is authorized to repair your Nikon . Please use our online repair form to generate a packing slip, shipping label and printable instructions for receiving service


----------



## kevmk81 (Jan 2, 2014)

*sigh* - did all of the resets, did the cleaning with alcohol.  No dice.  What a bummer.  Not impressed with Nikon products at the moment.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jan 2, 2014)

kevmk81 said:


> *sigh* - did all of the resets, did the cleaning with alcohol.  No dice.  What a bummer.  Not impressed with Nikon products at the moment.



Did you have a bad experience with the D3200?


----------



## kevmk81 (Jan 2, 2014)

Tailgunner said:


> kevmk81 said:
> 
> 
> > *sigh* - did all of the resets, did the cleaning with alcohol.  No dice.  What a bummer.  Not impressed with Nikon products at the moment.
> ...



No 

Point taken!

But, what are the chances of something else being screwed up if I send it in for this repair?  1 for 2, and the one that seemed that should be better quality failed on me.  Makes me wonder what else will be wrong with it.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jan 3, 2014)

kevmk81 said:


> Tailgunner said:
> 
> 
> > kevmk81 said:
> ...



All I can say is Nikon did a fantastic job fixing my 17-55mm 2.8. I'm talking about a lens that had been dropped and the rear mount completely missing. My lens looks and performs like new. So I wouldn't think twice about shipping it back to Nikon.


----------



## kevmk81 (Jan 3, 2014)

So, UPS vs USPS, any suggestions?  Fedex is out of the question in my neck of the woods.


----------



## kevmk81 (Jan 3, 2014)

UPS is more expensive, and 10 miles away.  USPS is cheaper and in my town.


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 3, 2014)

kevmk81 said:


> UPS is more expensive, and 10 miles away.  USPS is cheaper and in my town.



UPS or FedEx for me.  I hate the USPS in NJ but I hear they operate reliably in certain areas.
As far as something else getting screwed up while your camera is being serviced, well, there is always that possibility but a competent tech. won't let that happen and will verify to make sure the camera works correctly before sending it back to you.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jan 3, 2014)

I had my local camera shop handle everything for me&#8230;it probably ran a few extra dollars but I didn't have to do anything.


----------



## TheLost (Jan 3, 2014)

Strange.. but i just read a post on another forum about a D7100 with AF issues.  Nikon fixed it quickly... but.. hmmmm..

I tried to start an internet mob scene with the D90's viewfinder display issue (Google "D90 viewfinder notworking") but nobody believed me then..  with all of Nikons D600/D800 issues i think the D7100 is ripe for some mass panic!!

On a more helpful note..  I haven't had the best of luck with UPS lately (check their Facebook page.. lots of unhappy people).  USPS should work fine as long as you box it up nice and safe, pay for the insurance and don't ship it ground


----------



## Tom47 (Jan 3, 2014)

I had to send my 7100 back to Nikon for repair.  I took about 2 weeks from the time I shipped and got it back.   They went completely over the camera and I have not had any problems.  Just follow the directions on the web to send it in for repair.  I have no complaints about their service.


----------



## kevmk81 (Jan 13, 2014)

An update:  I sent the camera via USPS on 1/3/2014.  Tracking via USPS shows that it was delivered on 1/6/2014.  I still have yet to receive an email stating that they have received the package or provide an estimate on what the problems are.  Not impressed so far with Nikon customer service.


----------



## KmH (Jan 13, 2014)

So soon after Christmas - Nikon, Canon, Pentax, Olympus, Sony, et al, are in the same boat.
A lot of hardware started getting used about the same time, and the volume of gear being sent to them increased.

The irony is, a lot of the gear being sent in for repair isn't broken, unlike your's that likely is.
A lot of people can't tell that their issue is user error rather than a hardware defect.
But, Nikon, Canon, Pentax, Olympus, Sony still have to check out each piece sent in.


----------



## kevmk81 (Jan 13, 2014)

Finally received an email.  B2 service repair, FOCUS AF MODE NOT WORKING
CHECK ALL TO GWO

Shipped on 1/3/14
Tracking showed received on 1/6/14
Email received regarding estimate approval on 1/13/14


----------



## snowbear (Jan 13, 2014)

FWIW, when I sent the D40 (2 years ago) in for the memory card lock replacement, Nikon also upgraded the firmware, cleaned the sensor & tuned the AF at no additional cost.  I'll take them over many other companies any day.


----------



## kevmk81 (Jan 14, 2014)

It's in the shop now (already?)!  Not bad!  I wasn't expecting that!

Shipped on 1/3/14
Tracking showed received on 1/6/14
Email received regarding estimate approval on 1/13/14
Status of "shop" 1/14/2014


----------



## Tailgunner (Jan 14, 2014)

kevmk81 said:


> It's in the shop now (already?)!  Not bad!  I wasn't expecting that!
> 
> Shipped on 1/3/14
> Tracking showed received on 1/6/14
> ...



Awesome! 

Nikon should have it as good as new or better. I know in the case of my lens, it turned out like new. I swear they kept my old lens and shipped a new one.


----------



## kevmk81 (Jan 22, 2014)

Good news and bad news.

Good news is I got my camera back.  Bad news is, now it won't even take pictures.  Right out of the box, put a lens on, resent everything to the factory/default settings, and the image came out black.  At this point I'm extremely frustrated with Nikon.  They claim they checked everything on the list of work done to the camera.  If they truly did, they would have noticed pitch black pictures.  This is unacceptable.  Would be like if I wrote code, didn't test it and put it in production just assuming it would work.  Unreal.

Edited to add: ok so it technically takes "pictures", but the image is entirely black, even when the exposure is adjusted properly.


----------



## kevmk81 (Jan 23, 2014)

Update:  so last night I was playing around with the camera before trying to call Nikon.  I kept taking pictures over and over, I'd say probably fifty pictures.  Suddenly I started seeing an image, but a really faint one.  Then it seemed like the camera was taking a 'double shutter'.  Almost like it sounded like it was taking pictures in live view mode.  I kept taking pictures, messing with different shutter speeds, manual mode, shutter mode, auto, ect..., and FINALLY the camera was taking pictures just like it use to.

Does anyone have any ideas why this would have happened??  I find it strange.  Hopefully it's not a sign of what's to come (not working again).  Should I still plan on sending the camera in, or just wait?  It will be nice to finally be able to use it again after almost 3 weeks.  I'm still not too happy that they sent me the camera in this condition.  Obviously they didn't truly test the camera before it's sent out, or else they would have not sent it back to me.


----------



## TheLost (Jan 23, 2014)

kevmk81 said:


> Does anyone have any ideas why this would have happened??  I find it strange.  Hopefully it's not a sign of what's to come (not working again).  Should I still plan on sending the camera in, or just wait?  It will be nice to finally be able to use it again after almost 3 weeks.  I'm still not too happy that they sent me the camera in this condition.  Obviously they didn't truly test the camera before it's sent out, or else they would have not sent it back to me.



That is very, very strange...  If it was me..  I would "shot the crap out of the camera" over the next few days and see what happens.    Its going to come down to trusting the camera... or not.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jan 23, 2014)

I would either get my money back or sell it while it's still working.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jan 23, 2014)

Why haven't you sent it back to Nikon yet with all those pictures of it not properly taking pics? If I had five pics taken with them all being black while in auto mode I would have immediately opened a new ticket with Nikon.

They fixed my 24-120mm F4 with no problems.


----------

